# Help my speaker wire won't solder !



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

ok I've got the 12 gauge Knukonceptz speaker wire. http://cgi.ebay.com/KnuKonceptz-Kar...ryZ14966QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It is "silver" in color as It is tinned OFC...

well here is my problem. I needed to connect my front stage wires( L & R x 2 = 4 connections ), I twisted everything together and then went to solder together. I have a 250w craftsman soldering gun that I have used many times on wires this thick. I heated her up for a good 5 freakin minutes ! and no matter WHAT the wire would not take any solder !.... I cut off the wire ends, and tried it AGAIN.... NOTHING !.... I tried this 3 more times on 3 different wires....

I finaly said **** it, and went and bought a butane torch...

I heated that sucker up for a GOOD 2 minutes , and tried soldering again.... NOTHING !...I KEPT heating it up till It actualy ran out of freakin butane !..... still NOTHING !

what the hell is going on here? Am I retarted ? I have soldered hundreds of things in the past... why is this not working ???


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Possibly try a different type of solder?

Some metals just don't like other metals.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Abaddon said:


> Possibly try a different type of solder?
> 
> Some metals just don't like other metals.


ok...I'll go pick some up tomoro...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Try the gun on a different wire. Sometimes the ends of my gun got bent a little and it wasnt heating as well as it should. Switched the tip and it was fine. Im an amateur though so take my advice very lightly.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Get a soldering iron... guns suck.

How clean is the tip & what solder are you using?


----------



## ThisWasAndy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sounds like bad solder.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

did you put a mild flux on the wire first?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

sounds like a bad tip to me. Might be time to purcahse a new one.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> ok I've got the 12 gauge Knukonceptz speaker wire. http://cgi.ebay.com/KnuKonceptz-Kar...ryZ14966QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It is "silver" in color as It is tinned OFC...
> 
> ...


Well, you probably are retarded. But that has nothing to do with this issue .

Someone else brought up having a clean tip on your iron. Well, is it clean? Does solder melt onto it freely or does solder just ball up and roll off your soldering iron tip?

What type of solder are you using and how old is it? Solder has an expiration date. The fluxes inside only last so long. If it is expired, chances are the fluxes are inert and not doing a thing for you. Fluxes are needed to clean the metals so solder will flow freely. Buying new solder may help if the stuff you have is more than a couple years old.

From my experience, ANY solder from Radio Shack is total crap. Altough, you can buy a vial of no-clean mild Rosin core flux from them. Dab this on your wire before trying to solder. However, you still MUST have a clean soldering tip that solder will flow freely too.

In the future, keep a wet sponge handy while soldering. Wipe the tip clean often to preserve its life. If solder won't flow freely to the tip, its time for a new tip.

Lastly, this wire is not some of that Aluminum core crap is it?

Ge0


----------



## qpwoeiruty999 (May 15, 2007)

I had similar problems with several types of wires(some of them were sprayed with a kind of paint). Ususally, sanding them a little helps me!


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Magnet wire (used in transformers) has a enamel coating the needs to be removed before it can be soldered. 

Speaker wire shouldn't have any coating on it. 

If you couldn't get it to work with the torch I would say something is up with your solder. 

Kester 60/40 FTW.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to say it's the wire, if you heated it with a torch and you still can't get solder to flow then it's gotta be the wire, BUT, buy a small tin of flux and heat the wire a little and then dip it and try again... if that doesn't work it could be aluminum clad copper?? 
Seems very strange... The only wire i've never been able to take solder was VERY corroded wire OR O2 sensor wire, which has a silicone insulation and the silicone doesn't come off, even after being stripped, I believe it requires "silver" solder, which is a much higher temp solder....

Also, as the others mentioned, get yourself a soldering iron... Like a Weller, something about 33w should be plenty... Guns are ok, but irons are where it's at...


----------



## exmaxima1 (May 31, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> if that doesn't work it could be aluminum clad copper??


Would make absolutely no sense to plate copper with aluminum! You clad aluminum with copper when you want a lightweight (or cheaper) wire that is solderable and doesn't corrode. Aluminum clad wire would be worthless...



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Seems very strange... The only wire i've never been able to take solder was VERY corroded wire OR O2 sensor wire, which has a silicone insulation and the silicone doesn't come off, even after being stripped, I believe it requires "silver" solder, which is a much higher temp solder....


O2 wire is often made of stainless steel to handle the high temps it is exposed to. You are correct: silver solder is appropriate. But a good high-temp crimp connector is just as good, and MUCH easier.

Matthew


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

ok so I'm really lazzy (actualy just havn't finished the rest of the system)
so I just electrical taped them up for now...

I know I should go back and solder them together... But I'll prolly just throw that on the back burner for now...

Its not like my system is gona explode or anything cuz I didn't solder 4 little wires 

I'm definatly thinking it was my solder... I've got some flux for sweating pipes together... could I use that ???


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

if you still cant solder them, cant you use butt connectors and just crimp them together?


----------

